# Henryk Górecki: String Quartets Nos. 1 "Already it is Dusk" & 2 "Quasi una Fantasia"



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Kronos Quartet
Henryk Górecki: String Quartets Nos. 1 "Already it is Dusk" & 2 "Quasi una Fantasia"

Release Date June, 1993
Duration46:02
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Modern Composition
Recording DateJuly, 1990 & August, 1992
Recording Location
Skywalker Sound, Nicasio, CA


----------

